# 12 1/4" BlueGill



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

HAWG!!! :yikes:

Congrats! 

Mounting it?


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

deep6in said:


> HAWG!!! :yikes:
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Mounting it?


This Monster was caught on our "Last Ice" trip for the season. The ice was melting fast. The taxidermist will have it done in 6 months. George is also entering it in Mich. Master Angler Awards Program.
Thanks!


----------



## bigbow (Nov 29, 2007)

That`s a big bluegill.Nice job.


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that's what I call a Bull-Gill :coolgleam:coolgleam.....Nice job


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Awsome Bull !


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Great Gill! Hoping to get a giant like that before the ice goes.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice Gill!


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

shayward23 said:


> Wow, just wow.


That's not exactly what he said when he iced it! But close!


----------



## Ticketripper (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy Bull Gill !!!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Biggin' there :SHOCKED:


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice fish but its not a blue gill.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

thats something to be proud of !!!!!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice Gill!! Be proud.


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

man that is a monster nice looking fish


----------



## hazlotzoffish (Jan 13, 2009)

now that my friend is a pig. nice fish


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!!:yikes: Great catch..... Thats going to look great on the wall!!


----------



## DougM (Dec 28, 2004)

> now that my friend is a pig. nice fish


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Congrats!!!


----------

